# تحويل كل القياسات إوبشكل مبهر في برنامج صغير



## amod (5 نوفمبر 2008)

البرنامج المرفق في الملف التالي في تحويل من كل القياسات إلى كل القياسات من أحجام وأطوال وأوزان أكواد عالمية وامريكية وأوروبيةوغيرها ..

http://www.4shared.com/file/65854347/9632d0e1/Unit_Conversion_Tool_511.html?s=1

الموقع لتحويل أن لاين 
http://www.convert-me.com/en/


----------



## المسلم84 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## uip (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## انا احمد زيزو (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tdm (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يسلمووووووووووووووا ع البرنامج


----------



## bassel hatem (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## majd82_m (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج الظريف


----------



## eng_mohand (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ليدي لين (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك فهذا البرنامج مفيد جدا مهما كان لازم نرجع للقياسات وهذا البرنامج جاء بمرجع سريع ودائم


----------

